# IAT Sensor, 03 Altima 2.5



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

i recently purchased a new cold air induction system for my car, but now am wondering if there is any way around TIG welding a mount on the piping for the MAPP/IAT sensor. the sensor is fitted into the stoke pipe and i am just wondering if there is a way of bypassing the mapp sensor, or another location to mount it.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

its actually a AFM or air flow meter. You cant bypass it, but you should be able to put it anywhere in your intake pipe. There is a ton of kits that come with a conversion pipe that has a hole for the sensor. What cold air intake did you get?


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

injen. now, the wiring harness for the afm/iat doesn't have a lot of give, and the harness itself is formed right into the stock pipe, so do i have to get my buddy to drill and tig weld a mount on the new pipe for the sensor?


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

and also, how do i remove the sensor from the housing? anyone out there with an 03 altima 2.5 has seen the mount for the sensor on the intake. there are two little screws with torque heads and the grey wiring harness doesn't want to come out of there....do those screws have to be removed and the whole assembly come out?


----------

